# Filter Questions



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I currently have 2 rena XP3's on my planted 90 and thinking of replacing them with 2 2217's. I was just wondering if that would still be enough filtration?

PS. I want to change because I had one XP3 leak all over the place when I wasn't home and BA replaced the pump head for me but I just dont trust them anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Two 2217s would be very nice for a 90 gallon.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to know. Guess I will be selling the Rena's once I get them switched over. There's nothing wrong with them just 1 bad experience was enough to turn me off of them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I love my Eheim 2217. One thing i recommend doing, to give you a bit of biffering, put it in a rubbermaid container, just in case. Once, not knowing exactly how the eheim works, i kept turning the inlet of the cannister in a way that i losened it, when doing the regular maintenance on it. Fortunately, i had it in a container, which saved the floor even after a couple of hours, it didnt spill all over. I then re-tighten it and now understand how it works when doing the maintenance, and its a very quiete and solid working filter. Oh, and i close my valves before turning off my cannister, to ensure enough water inside the column for when i turn it back on, and before the level of water in the aquarium goes bellow the discharge level of the cannister, for water changes, as to prevent having to worry about re-priming the pump, which can be frustrating depending on your setup. This way, i never have to re-prime the pump.

I even put a prefilter on it for not suking my red cherry shrimps too much, though some still find their way inside, all safe and make a new home in the cannister, and surprisingly keep the cannister clean. 

I personnaly recommend buying some media bags for the biological medias (i am using two bag as it wont fit in one), and maybe their effimech if you want to use that (first stage white cylinders for coarse filtering - useless if having a prefilter though). It just makes maintenance a breeze. I bought the bags at big al.

Good luck with the purchases. I cant comment on the Rena, as i have no experience, and hear how good the eheim classic is.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'm hoping to buy one this weekend and will replace the other rena a month later so I dont need to cycle again.


----------

